# Heat mat not working?



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ive taken the heat mat that was in the bearded dragon viv (didnt get used) i turned it on while it was in the viv and it worked fine. Taken it out and tested it again without a thermostat and its been sat for 30 mins and when i put my hand on it there is no heat at all coming from it. 

Any help what it could be please?


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Did you take the plug off it to get it out of the viv? If so check all you connections, if not check the fuse.


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Donnie76 said:


> Did you take the plug off it to get it out of the viv? If so check all you connections, if not check the fuse.


Yeh took the plug of mate, re wired then tested so i re checked the wires and the beown and blue cable are fitted right and theres not earth wire. Will check the fuse if i have one spare, it says a 3A fuse but all i seem to have is 13A


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Check some of your other appliances and see if they have a 3A in them and test your mats fuse in the appliance to eliminate that


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Donnie76 said:


> Check some of your other appliances and see if they have a 3A in them and test your mats fuse in the appliance to eliminate that


Checked the fuse in 2 appliances that take them and its working fine. Just re checked the wires and there in fine so i think im going to have to get in touch with euro rep. Had it for just over a year


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes there's not much else you can try after that, not sure how long the warranty is on a mat but I would be supprised if it was over a year


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Donnie76 said:


> Yes there's not much else you can try after that, not sure how long the warranty is on a mat but I would be supprised if it was over a year


1 year warantee and after that i need to pay £5 for postal fees


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

tonyb12 said:


> 1 year warantee and after that i need to pay £5 for postal fees


That's very decent of them. I seem to find reptile electronics manufacturers a lot more customer friendly than normal electronic manufacturers


----------

